# Brighton



## Herbenny (Apr 30, 2022)

Does anyone know if we can still park on Madeira Drive in Brighton ? Not been since before covid so not sure if any changes


----------



## Herbenny (May 2, 2022)

Just to update - we stayed on Madeira drive in Brighton on Saturday. No restrictions for motor homes overnight  however you can’t park on kerbside anymore as they have opened a huge lane for cyclist. Parking was further back - we were lucky we got there and paid by card on the machine and as they hadn’t  updated machines yet of their new tarrifs  and we paid £8.00 for 24 hours HOWEVER people were arriving and paying by phone and they were being charged a staggering £5 an hour.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (May 2, 2022)

I am surprised you got away with it. I was there last year when they were moving people on. Very difficult to park in Brighton anymore. Many full timers have moved right out to the surrenden road area.


----------



## MotorHomo (May 15, 2022)

As a 'born and bred' local, I'm sorry to say that Brighton is just not Brighton anymore. It used to be unique in every way and above all extremely good value for money. Sadly, since the invasion of London commuters, hipsters and snobs, Brighton is now mass overpopulated and absolutely extortionate across the board, Housing, Restaurants, Pubs, Hotels etc. The biggest racket by far now being parking. Most of the old free parking places no longer exist, others are chock-a-block and most cost more than the multi-storage at Gatwick to park. Sadly Brighton or "Bwighton" as London snobs now call it has been wrecked with most of us now being priced out of our own area. It's the reason I bought a MH to live in live in full time. RIP the REAL Brighton - so sad...


----------



## campervanannie (May 15, 2022)

MotorHomo said:


> As a 'born and bred' local, I'm sorry to say that Brighton is just not Brighton anymore. It used to be unique in every way and above all extremely good value for money. Sadly, since the invasion of London commuters, hipsters and snobs, Brighton is now mass overpopulated and absolutely extortionate across the board, Housing, Restaurants, Pubs, Hotels etc. The biggest racket by far now being parking. Most of the old free parking places no longer exist, others are chock-a-block and most cost more than the multi-storage at Gatwick to park. Sadly Brighton or "Bwighton" as London snobs now call it has been wrecked with most of us now being priced out of our own area. It's the reason I bought a MH to live in live in full time. RIP the REAL Brighton - so sad...


Yes but up in the hippy quarter The North Lanes there is the most fabulous Italian cafe/ restaurant that does a fabulous carbonara


----------



## MotorHomo (May 15, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Yes but up in the hippy quarter The North Lanes there is the most fabulous Italian cafe/ restaurant that does a fabulous carbonara


Sadly, the majority of the restaurants and cafes are now extortionate. Lovely if you revel in paying upwards of £12 for a small English breakfast, £15 for Fish n Chips and £3-£4 for a cup of tea, but if you're a local on local wages - not so good. Not so long ago we had lovely authentic restaurants and cosy cafes with reasonable prices. That was before the "Jerusalem Artichoke" and "Smashed Avocado" brigade invaded of course. As I said, so sad. Once an awesome place for all to enjoy, now an exclusive enclave for the rich... Oh btw, it's the North Laine!


----------



## Herbenny (May 16, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Yes but up in the hippy quarter The North Lanes there is the most fabulous Italian cafe/ restaurant that does a fabulous carbonara


----------



## Herbenny (May 16, 2022)

…. And meatballs


----------



## campervanannie (May 16, 2022)

Herbenny said:


> …. And meatballs


I just love it there it’s my Brighton treat have you been before or am I now classed as an influencer


----------



## MotorHomo (May 16, 2022)

Sadly, the majority of the restaurants and cafes are now extortionate. Lovely if you revel in paying upwards of £12 for a small English breakfast, £15 for Fish n Chips and £3-£4 for a cup of tea, but if you're a local on local wages - not so good. Not so long ago we had lovely authentic restaurants and cosy cafes with reasonable prices. That was before the "Jerusalem Artichoke" and "Smashed Avocado" brigade invaded of course. As I said, so sad. Once an awesome place for all to enjoy, now an exclusive enclave for the rich... Oh btw, it's the North Laine!


----------



## Herbenny (May 16, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> I just love it there it’s my Brighton treat have you been before or am I now classed as an influencer




It’s one of our regulars Annie - we only live half hour from there. I love the lanes and the pier ..I can’t resist the 2 pence machines and the waltzers …. But now that the parking changed might not get up there as often now


----------



## philstoke (Aug 11, 2022)

Are there any (not extortionate) campsites on the fringes with a bus stop near to get into Brighton
Thanks

Just been looking at a Caravan club site and see on street view the road leading to it "Sheepcote Valley Lane" has lots of motorhomes, campers parked along it, is this place ok for wildcamping and safe to leave motorhome there whilst in Brighton for the day


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 11, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Yes but up in the hippy quarter The North Lanes there is the most fabulous Italian cafe/ restaurant that does a fabulous carbonara


I thought carbonara was the Italian police.


----------



## philstoke (Aug 24, 2022)

Moonraker 2 said:


> I am surprised you got away with it. I was there last year when they were moving people on. Very difficult to park in Brighton anymore. Many full timers have moved right out to the surrenden road area.


I have just had a look on Google Street View and it shows quite a few motorhomes / campers parked in Surrenden Road.
It looks an ideal place and with a bus stop nearby
Is it safe to leave the motorhome there all day and has there been any trouble around that area recently as I have read about fed up residents
Thanks


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 24, 2022)

Well I stayed overnight last night on Madeira drive £22 for 24 hours but as I had already had 3 free nights elsewhere £22 divided by 4 =£5.50 a night bargain.


----------



## philstoke (Aug 24, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Well I stayed overnight last night on Madeira drive £22 for 24 hours but as I had already had 3 free nights elsewhere £22 divided by 4 =£5.50 a night bargain.


It is difficult to tell from street view, are the parking bays very big, my motorhome is 21ft long,  should it fit in ok do you think
Thanks


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 24, 2022)

philstoke said:


> It is difficult to tell from street view, are the parking bays very big, my motorhome is 21ft long,  should it fit in ok do you think
> Thanks


At the far end past where the coaches park should easily fit but down here nearer the pier no chance My van I’ve just sold was 22 ft long and I park it no problem.


----------



## philstoke (Aug 25, 2022)

At the far end its buses only though isn't it.
Are there any other car parks in Brighton on a bus route that have larger parking spaces, just for the day, not overnight

Of course there is the park and ride but along with lots of other stupid councils it has height barriers


----------



## alcam (Aug 25, 2022)

campervanannie said:


> Well I stayed overnight last night on Madeira drive £22 for 24 hours but as I had already had 3 free nights elsewhere £22 divided by 4 =£5.50 a night bargain.


Best way to look at parking costs


----------



## campervanannie (Aug 25, 2022)

philstoke said:


> At the far end its buses only though isn't it.
> Are there any other car parks in Brighton on a bus route that have larger parking spaces, just for the day, not overnight
> 
> Of course there is the park and ride but along with lots of other stupid councils it has height barriers


No large motorhomes can park there day and night Charge through the day.


----------

